# Psych Eval



## Section12 (Mar 16, 2007)

I just recently got extended a conditional offer of employment as a campus police officer in one of the finer institutions of higher education around Boston. I have to pass the physical (medical) (not worried about at all) and psych evaluation. Can anyone offer me some SERIOUS pointers for the psych eval? What can I expect and what are the things they are looking for to determine if you're nutty??


----------



## futureMSP (Jul 1, 2002)

They look for people who need pointers to pass a psych test....


Just kidding...

If it is an exam, ex. MMPI, just answer the questions honestly.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

They will probably ask a series of repetative true/false questions worded differently, and then will ask you to read a sentence and indicate whether you strongly agree, agree, neither agree nor disagree, disagree, etc.

_Example:_

1. I like flowers.
2. Flowers make me happy.
3. I wish I was a florist.
4. I like flowers more than porn. :naughty:

Agree/Disagree Questions

1. Sometimes I get angry.
2. I lose my temper a lot.
3. I get mad at the people I work with often.
4. Sometimes my anger is uncontrollable.

Etc.

Then you'll sit down with the shrink and they'll review your evaluation and interview you.

The best thing I can say is to be consistent and honest in your answers.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

They are pretty bizarre questions. If ur not nuttier than squirell turds then u shouldn't have a problem. just remember u don't have sex with animals, the dead, or dead animals.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Section12 said:


> Can anyone offer me some SERIOUS pointers for the psych eval?


You chose Section 12 as your screen name and you are worried about a psyc eval...


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

..... and serious replies?


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Its just repetition from what i have heard. Same thing with the Poly as long as your consistent in your answers then you shouldnt have a problem. If you ever took research methods they use a test system which analyzes the deviation in your answers. Just look up Buss&Perry on google. Its a 7 point deviation scale that will determine your deviance on answering questions. I used this method when interviewing a suspect for prolonged periods or conducting a simple survey.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I have taken four physch exams and they still havent found out about me.

You be aight.


----------



## Blivid316 (Sep 21, 2006)

HELPMe said:


> Its just repetition from what i have heard. Same thing with the Poly as long as your consistent in your answers then you shouldnt have a problem. If you ever took research methods they use a test system which analyzes the deviation in your answers. Just look up Buss&Perry on google. Its a 7 point deviation scale that will determine your deviance on answering questions. I used this method when interviewing a suspect for prolonged periods or conducting a simple survey.


i Took that class! wish I paid attention too


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

just dont tell them about the little voices in your head


----------



## Section12 (Mar 16, 2007)

Just had my psych eval... 1337 true/false questions that made me question my own name when I was done. Only sat with the doc for about 45 minutes and only asked me about my family life, upbringing, alcohol/drug use, etc. What can they possibly base a pass/fail grade on? If my mother didn't potty train me the correct way?!


----------



## Blivid316 (Sep 21, 2006)

i am going for a psyc eval test this wednesday. I've never made it this far into the process so I am a bit excited and nervous. If I pass the test, I then sit down with the Doc and I hope he doesnt make me cry like a silly girl.
At any rate, it is with the Amtrak PD. I know not the most prestigious dept. but for a while male no military I will take what I can get.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Blivid316 said:


> i am going for a psyc eval test this wednesday. I've never made it this far into the process so I am a bit excited and nervous. If I pass the test, I then sit down with the Doc and I hope he doesnt make me cry like a silly girl.
> At any rate, it is with the Amtrak PD. I know not the most prestigious dept. but for a while male no military I will take what I can get.


I'd show up in a conductor's hat.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Remember to answer every question with the word's "Choo Choo! Chugga Chugga!"


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

i'd show up in my "hang 'em" shirt...but that's just me. i usually wear it to jury duty  works every time...


----------

